# Guillotine Facts



## SeaBreeze (May 4, 2014)

Little  known facts about the guillotine: the person to be executed can lay face up or down, it is up to them, if the guillotine fails to work after the blade has dropped, the prisoner is set free.

One day there were three men facing execution by the guillotine. A priest, a farmer, and an engineer. The priest goes first and decides he wants to lay face up. This way he will be facing his god when he gets to the here-after. The blade is released and comes screaming towards his exposed neck. Suddenly, the blade stops about three feet from his neck. They untie him and he is free to go.

 The farmer, seeing this, also asks to lay on his back. The blade is released and the same thing happened. A very happy farmer returns to a grateful family. The engineer also decides to lay on his back. He lays down and looks up, "oh, I see your problem."


----------



## Denise1952 (May 4, 2014)

:rofl: Mr. fixit, excellent SB denise


----------



## Pappy (May 4, 2014)

Oh boy. Smart guy, huh?


----------



## Meanderer (May 18, 2014)

Talk about "Do It Yourself"!


----------



## Kaya (May 18, 2014)

lol


----------

